# Boating trinity river TX



## AUmeater7 (Mar 23, 2016)

I have found access to the trinity river south of Dallas on the 287 bridge. I have a 16' mod V flat bottom boat with prop. I have had a couple people warn me that the river can be rough on a prop style boat as they had jets. I've just moved to TX from an area where I would run rivers that a crystal clear and could typically see hazards approaching. Can anyone share real advice on that section of river. Are hazards a real issue in the main channel when up on plane? Would like to explore but just trying to gauge risk first. 

Appreciate the advice. Thanks.


----------



## Phinest Phishing (Feb 17, 2012)

From my experience 287 is a decent boat ramp compared to others on the Trinity. We the water is normal level you won't have to worry too much about hitting hazards like stumps and rocks. When the river is real low then yes there are lots of stumps and rock patches that with ding your outboard. With the water being so muddy all the time the way to look for logs is to to see the current rip the logs and stumps will create. If the stump is close to the surface it will make a 'V' on top of the water so give it some room. Best bet is stay in the middle of the river while running and use a trolling motor close to the bank to avoid and issues. The ramp has a lot of mud on it now so be sure to have a 4x4. Hope this helps.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Good info. I don't go unless the river it up. It's a nasty little female dog when it's low and I also take my stainless prop off and run a sacrificial prop when I do go. Of course then your dodging whole trees and freezers, maybe a car or two.


----------



## AUmeater7 (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I may give it a try this spring. Would like to check off a big gator gar from my bow fishing to do list. Hopefully I still have a buoyant boat after the process.


----------

